# Late Season - Stealth or Large Groups for Success.



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Lots of birds yet to be had. The colors of the roosters are unbelievable.

Stealth is definitely needed at this time or a large group so can post.

Wednesday was very effective hunting small sloughs in harvested fields. Had two dogs stay about 50-75 yards from cover and wait until I was near or in cover and then call the dogs. Worked very well! Not going to get a lot of birds in a single spot but I consider it good to get at least one quality shot at a rooster in each slough, lucky for me field had over 1/2 dozen sloughs.

Thursday was tougher with the cold and wind but still effective. A group of 5-6 hunters would have been nice to bag more birds.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I think more important than anything else in the late season is to be QUIET! #1 sence of a pheasant is it's hearing. Don't whistle at the dog, no talking, hand signels between hunters and of don't slam the car doors and park aways from cover you are going to work.

I don't like hunting in big groups myself and you can still get the job done if you go to "Hush Hunting"!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Stealth. Definately. Deacon's story about sitting the dogs and calling them through is a good point and can give some surprising flushes. Like straight up.  Post up some pictures deacon, we'd like to see the action and thanks for the story.

Some fellows just say


> we shot a limit Sat.


 Every hunt has interesting events that happen and the rest of us would like to hear more detail. Many thanks.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

I prefer smaller groups, but it has more to do with my personality that anything else.

Like mentioned above......silence will be your best bet at a suprise attack.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

It's been tough around Bismarck for us since the blizzard. It's tough to be stealth when you have to walk on crunchy snow and the birds are spookier than heck - often flushing out just by driving by on gravel a couple hundred yards away. They seem to be yarded up big time, CRP is holding very few since it got beat down by the blizzard and they aren't holding at all in the tree rows. Don't have access to a lot of cattails but they seem to be the best bet. We're getting kind of discouraged - anybody else seeing the same thing out here?


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I am having the same kind of luck. The birds a re really spooky, even in the cattails. The are getting up 75 yards ahead of me. I have hunted alone and with a samll party and it doesn't seem to make a lot of difference. Even the hens aren't holding much better. I have only been skunked twice, so it could be worse. The dog is having fun anyhow!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Went out this weekend and saw alot of birds but most were getting up far, far away or you would damn near step on them. I found the best thing to do is walk and stop for a couople minutes, I had bird flushing just feet away from me.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yesterday with the new snow (and a lot more today) the birds were bunching up in the cattails so when you finally find the jackpot there is a better chance. Now they are feeding quick and back into the cover. And the soft snow cuts down on the noise plus there are tracks. 4 weeks of season left, where the heck did it go? Only one old bird taken so far which is a surprise.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

When I am hunting solo, I try to concentrate on smaller chunks of cover that only offer the birds a couple escape routes. Very little communication with the dog and complete stealth have treated me good this season so far.

I am very pleased to see this snow......it is awesome chasing roosters in snow!


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Another vote for the stealth approach here. Then again, I don't really party hunt even in the early part of the season...I pheasant hunt a lot, and rarely hunt with anyone other than my Labrador. 
Its so nice to have a dog that is birdy as all get out, delivers to hand with a soft mouth, but works close, doesn't need whistled or hollered at, and willingly takes hand signals.
Was out yesterday morning for a quick hour and a half hunt on some public land that gets pounded after the opener...however, most of this place is a bog/slough. After it freezes, the pheasant hunting gets really good! Had two oppurtunities to take birds, and made the most of it. Lots of wild flushes...pheasants are grouped up.
This place is perfect pheasant habitat...cattails, shrubs, hedges, prairie grass, and adjacent private corn. Its only about 250 acres, but every acre is great cover. Its a late season magnet.
GW


----------



## GW (May 31, 2007)

Here's the pic...this is my first attempt at uploading a picture on this site...hope this works...


----------



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

I like to hunt aloe with my dog, but I also like to hunt with a small group. It is always fun to rib some one about amissed easy shot and lie about other things. A small group beats hunting alone at times as the birds that are pushed to the side are then cornered by the hunter on the side.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

GW, nice picture and story. Love the labs. Still birds left here on the public land too as you said. Many of the PLOTS get pressured before freeze up but since hard ice there is a lot more area huntable. Forecast of up to 10" of new snow this weekend.........we might be on snowshoes soon.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I agree with all the previous posts and would just add that I try to zig zag rather than walk in a straight line.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i would be as quiet as i can.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would also have some people post too, but my them walk to their spot. Had alot of birds flying right at the end of the cover 60-100yards ahead of us.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> I would also have some people post too, but my them walk to their spot. Had alot of birds flying right at the end of the cover 60-100yards ahead of us.


thats a shootable range. :wink:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

60 is pushin it, but I have dropped a couple at that range.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i was joking. haha and i was with a guy who made a sixty yard goose shot.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have done it but the goose was already wounded. Just go drive around and watch people skybust they take some long shoots and dump a couple.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

when i see people doing that i try to look away.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

MN goose killa said:


> when i see people doing that i try to look away.


Its fun to watch, and then go out and talk to them. I did that over Thanksgiving, the birds were locked and ready to land they were unloading at them at 100-200 yards. I went out and told them to wait longer and they will come in. Guess what I was right.


----------

